# Vega woodworking



## andy r m (Feb 1, 2016)

I have got to give a huge shout out to Vega Woodworking. I spent many hours researching a rip fence upgrade for my table saw and finally went with Vega because of the great reviews across the board; product, service, installation, etc. 

Got the fence two days after calling the order in, shipping on the house. Installed it that night because who would actually wait? I made a minor mistake setting it up which ended up throwing the accuracy; completely my fault. Called up Vega and they helped me get it straight with a one minute phone call. Replacement part in my mailbox two days later. All set up and couldn't be happier! 

I cannot believe that with my own error, the support they offered was beyond what I would have even thought of asking for. 

*not affiliated in any way...life customer now though!


----------



## Tvinny (Feb 13, 2016)

Wonderful! It seems that good customer service is rare these days. Thanks for letting us know... may sway some decisions in the future. What type of saw did you purchase the Vega fence?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have owned a couple Vega fences,a Vega edge belt sander and a Vega 15 X 144 lathe with duplicator.All excellent machines and made about 45 miles from me.Really liked the micro adjust on the fences.


----------



## andy r m (Feb 1, 2016)

Tvinny said:


> Wonderful! It seems that good customer service is rare these days. Thanks for letting us know... may sway some decisions in the future. What type of saw did you purchase the Vega fence?


Old 113 model craftsman contractor. Was a little intimidated by other fence upgrades because of the installation; Vega fit perfectly without modifying anything.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I bought a used Vega Stock Feeder to use on my Jet Exacta fence.
It works great holding the stock down, and against the fence. It's nice to push stock thru and not worry about it coming off the fence.
It's built like an industrial tool should be.


----------

